# HELP...cockatiels sneezing.



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi everyone...

My cockatiel pair are sneezing i think they caught a cold ...

Will they get well on their own? or should I take them to a vet ...Actually I cant 

trust vets ...So isnt there anything i can do for them?...

PLEASE HELP......


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Are they picking it ?

If you check the nostrils to see if any seed is stuck in there as that can cause it 
which one of my tiels done this yesterday


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Are they picking it ?
> 
> If you check the nostrils to see if any seed is stuck in there as that can cause it
> which one of my tiels done this yesterday


what do u mean picking it??

oo i'lk check that ... thanks


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php

Nose Picker
Occasionally, your bird might stick his toenail up his nose and then sneeze. What an undignified bird! Nah, he's just attempting to clear out his nasal passages. It's perfectly normal (for birds, not for humans!).


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php
> 
> Nose Picker
> Occasionally, your bird might stick his toenail up his nose and then sneeze. What an undignified bird! Nah, he's just attempting to clear out his nasal passages. It's perfectly normal (for birds, not for humans!).


i see thanks  ...


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Blooming,

If there is any visible discharge coming out of their nostrils - then there is no doubt they need to see a vet. Otherwise, it is normal for them to sneeze for different reasons such as something getting stuck inside their nasal passage that causes a mild irritation (down feathers, the powder which they have on their feathers, house dust, etc.).


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

Virtue said:


> Blooming,
> 
> If there is any visible discharge coming out of their nostrils - then there is no doubt they need to see a vet. Otherwise, it is normal for them to sneeze for different reasons such as something getting stuck inside their nasal passage that causes a mild irritation (down feathers, the powder which they have on their feathers, house dust, etc.).


there is nothing "I think"
So even if they sneeze a little too much I dont have to do anything?


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Blooming.lady said:


> there is nothing "I think"
> So even if they sneeze a little too much I dont have to do anything?


Do they look and act sick? sitting on bottom of the cage? do they shiver? is there any discharge from the eyes? are they eating/drinking water as usual?


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Is their poop normal? Is the white part white and not yellow? Remember never to have the a/c hit the birds directly. I'd only bathe then in a warm temperature. I mist mine @ 26~27C and then let them dry naturally at the same temperature.


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

Virtue said:


> Is their poop normal? Is the white part white and not yellow? Remember never to have the a/c hit the birds directly. I'd only bathe then in a warm temperature. I mist mine @ 26~27C and then let them dry naturally at the same temperature.


Am not that sure i will check tomorrow >< I close the ac most of the time now
but if there is anything of what your saying i have to take them to a vet? TT^TT


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Blooming.lady said:


> Am not that sure i will check tomorrow >< I close the ac most of the time now
> but if there is anything of what your saying i have to take them to a vet? TT^TT


Yes, otherwise they will die.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im sure it wont come to that but i do suggest you monitor him, especially the poop as that is a good sign for spotting an illness when they are hiding it


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Im sure it wont come to that but i do suggest you monitor him, especially the poop as that is a good sign for spotting an illness when they are hiding it


Watch for change in the color of the white part and consistency. Diarheea is not a good sign.


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

Virtue said:


> Watch for change in the color of the white part and consistency. Diarheea is not a good sign.


not a good sign ,,,so what will happen??

isnt there anything i can do...?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

If its watery droppings it could also be the food you give him, drinking alot of water and after they have been in the bath and also stress can cause it too


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> If its watery droppings it could also be the food you give him, drinking alot of water and after they have been in the bath and also stress can cause it too


I think its the bath thing cuz i didnt shower them in a good way TT^TT

they will be okay???


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

From what you told me i just think its the bath related so its nothing to worry about
just see what he is like tomorrow


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> From what you told me i just think its the bath related so its nothing to worry about
> just see what he is like tomorrow


oooo I HOPE SOOO .... thanks 4 the help 

btw, what will happen if someone dont shower his cockatiel?? ...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They just become rather dusty and which will irritate them


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> They just become rather dusty and which will irritate them


oooooo TT^TT....

But i dont want to bathe them again ...am dying now cuz they look sick ...

mmm.....if they take a bath how long it takes them to dry completely?

should i cover them after bathing them...


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

...mmm and also ,,,is it ok to give them some apple?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

If they have watery poop and are sneezing, I would stay away from fruits for a while. I would also call a vet and see what they say. You've given us little to go by. It sounds like your bird is sick, and they need a vet. When in doubt don't play with their health, get them to the vet. It may be nothing, but it also could be life threatening. Only a vet would be able to tell.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Blooming.lady said:


> ...mmm and also ,,,is it ok to give them some apple?


yea it is 

tiels are not a fan on fruit but there is members tiels who does 

here is a list what they can eat http://www.cockatielcottage.net/tablefoods.html


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

Mentha said:


> If they have watery poop and are sneezing, I would stay away from fruits for a while. I would also call a vet and see what they say. You've given us little to go by. It sounds like your bird is sick, and they need a vet. When in doubt don't play with their health, get them to the vet. It may be nothing, but it also could be life threatening. Only a vet would be able to tell.


ooo thanksss....i will try to take him to a vet if he doesnt seem well


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Try spending a whole day reading this website for how to care about cockatiels 
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/

I wish them both good health and long life.

Sent from my  iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

This forum is the best place to ask but i still think that having a bath was the cause of it, but i could be wrong
please keep us posted


----------

